# Need Creative Ideas to Hide Plants in My Yard from Nearby Neighbors



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jun 21, 2021)

This is a re-post of a reply i made to @bigsur51.  Any insights would be greatly appreciated!!!

I have a serious problem, and I have actually been considering shade cloth, but I have never used it before.  So I don't want to show my house and yard for obvious reasons, but I have 16 seedlings with a few more probably coming.  My heart won't allow me to kill them.

I live in the philippines, and i live near mountains. In the USA, I used to grow outdoors, but there are 15-foot king cobras, adult monitor dragons, pit vipers, poisonous frogs, and all other kinds of shit that I don't want to run into in the rain forest here. Suffice it to say, going into the "woods" to grow outdoors isn't going to happen.

At the same time, I have a meager budget. I have one 2x4 grow tent already, and I thought about getting another, but with 16+ full-grown sativas, I would need a lot of tent space. I would be better just converting an entire bedroom into a grow room, but these are land race strains that grow outdoors.

i have space in my yard on the side of the house and in the back of my house. There is a 10' concrete wall that separates my house from my neighbors, but if a neighbor got up on their roof, they would see into my yard if they looked down. So i thought about putting that shade cloth over. Sadly, the back of the house only gets afternoon sun, not morning sun. My question is; if i put shade cloth up, do you think a neighbor on their roof would be able to discern wht's under the shade cloth?

p.s.  Honestly, these sativas love the sun.  They can't get enough of it.  Which is another reason why i am apprehensive about putting them indoors.  Idk what to do.  Right now, it's manageable because the plants are so tiny, but when they are bigger - especially during - flowering - I am gonna have a big problem on my hands here...  I'm actually going to post this reply as a thread to see if I can get some innovative ideas   Thanks in advance.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Check this out. Be right back. Click on that link.

(26) Hoppers growing cheap | Page 5 | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## Pagan (Jun 21, 2021)

I made a frame 6ft X 4ft and used string to form a grid of 4inch squares. I suspended it over four plants, and everything that grew through was sent sideways, over and under the string. I ended up with a level sea of little pine trees rather than four Christmas trees. Total height was about three feet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 21, 2021)

Pagan said:


> I made a frame 6ft X 4ft and used string to form a grid of 4inch squares. I suspended it over four plants, and everything that grew through was sent sideways, over and under the string. I ended up with a level sea of little pine trees rather than four Christmas trees. Total height was about three feet.


Yep a SCROG





And get fake flowering vines that you can spread over them like @WeedHopper has done.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Yep. At a distance they will just see the pretty flowers.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jun 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Check this out. Be right back. Click on that link.
> 
> (26) Hoppers growing cheap | Page 5 | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


That is a great idea.  My guess is that most people wouldn't think twice about something like that!


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jun 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep a SCROG
> View attachment 274307
> 
> And get fake flowering vines that you can spread over them like @WeedHopper has done.
> View attachment 274308


Now just how to hide the smells... maybe surround with dill and mint?


----------



## my my (Jun 21, 2021)

Man, growing that much weed out in the open on your property is mighty risky there..
My wife is also from the Philippines, She has told me some of the trouble that you could get in over there growing our favorite little plants..
so either get some cash together for bribe $$..   
Be careful and safe...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 21, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Now just how to hide the smells... maybe surround with dill and mint?


10 Plants that Mask the Smell of Weed

Calendula
Basil
Marjoram
Lavender
Juniper
Lemon Balm
Eucalyptus
Thyme
Rosemary
Mint
FAQ About Plants that Cover Weed Smell


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jun 22, 2021)

my my said:


> Man, growing that much weed out in the open on your property is mighty risky there..
> My wife is also from the Philippines, She has told me some of the trouble that you could get in over there growing our favorite little plants..
> so either get some cash together for bribe $$..
> Be careful and safe...


yea, it's crazy how illegal they make it!  Not to worry, though.  This is pure medicine for me.  I do not sell, nor will ever sell cannabis here.  I don't share it.  I don't socialize with it.  And I don't let anyone know that I have it.  It's top secret, and it is for my private, medicinal useo nly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2021)

Thats the best way. Loose lips sink ships. Not even your friends should know because if their ass gets busted you will be their Pawn.


----------

